# Pride: The Real Deal Results



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

-Fedor Emelianenko def. Mark Coleman by submission (armbar) at 1:15 of Round 2

-Mauricio "Shogun" Rua def. Kevin Randleman by submission (kneebar) at 2:35 of Round 1

-Josh Barnett def. Pawel Nastula by submission (ankle-lock) at 3:04 of Round 2

-Eric "Butterbean" Esch def. Sean O'Haire by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 0:29 of Round 1

-Dan Henderson def. Vitor Belfort by unanimous decision

-Phil Baroni def. Yosuke Nishijima by submission (kimura) at 3:20 of Round 1

-Kazuhiro Nakamura def. Travis Galbraith by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 1:16 of Round 2

-Robbie Lawler def. Joey Villasenor by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 0:22 of Round 1


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2006)

-Eric "Butterbean" Esch def. Sean O'Haire by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 0:29 of Round 1


lol 29 seconds!!! did butterbean fall on him?


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 29, 2006)

Odin said:


> -Eric "Butterbean" Esch def. Sean O'Haire by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 0:29 of Round 1
> 
> 
> lol 29 seconds!!! did butterbean fall on him?


 

Nah, he knocked him out...but, he may have also had something with tons of garlic to help...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

I see Robie Lawler had another great outing that is good for him.


----------

